

Weekend Project: Designed Skype for iPad for fun - moeedm
http://moeedm.com/skype-for-ipad/
Get a move on, Skype! What do you think?
======
tibbon
I've been scratching my head as to why Skype has really dropped the ball on
their iOS client. The released Skype for iPhone. The most recent significant
change they made was to allow it being used as a background app (one which
kills your battery within hours).

Aside from that, they act like they didn't even know the iPad came out. Doing
even the most basic "port" of Skype to the iPad couldn't take more than a day
of developer time if they had the original Xcode project for the iPhone app.

As-is, Skype for iOS is really clunky and does some pretty stupid stuff (like
taking 45 minutes as it tries to download every conversation I've had for the
past 3 years and nearly crashing the phone). I can't fathom why Skype is
ignoring it. Unless someone did something stupid, like loose the code/project.

~~~
ecubed
I agree, I was pretty disappointed when i bought my iPad and found out there
was not a specific iPad version of Skype. For a while I was sure that someone
was going to come out with a data only phone that used Skype for voice, but i
guess that was just wishful thinking...

------
sorbus
When I scroll down, the bar at the bottom of the screen stays in place in the
middle of the image. So that's a bit irritating; it ends up covering up the
middle of the image with a bunch of social media junk.

~~~
moeedm
Going to fix that up right away :)

------
matthewslotkin
really cool man. is there a landscape view? also i feel like it makes more
sense for the current call to have other current convos in the margin instead
of all online contacts. that way you can easily toggle through conversations.
that would also require a "contacts" menu option, which could replace the
"chats" menu option. awesome stuff though :)

~~~
moeedm
You mean a portrait view? Definitely room for lots of improvement (like
current calls) but this was just a concept. I'd been using Skype for iPhone on
iPad and just wanted to see what a Skype for iPad could look like. Thanks!

